# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Onregelmatige ademhaling

## alderwood

Wanneer ik soms 's avonds na de maaltijd op de bank lig te dommelen raakt mijn ademhaling helemaal van slag.
Ga ik dan zitten, en ik dommel weer weg dan blijft dit zo.
Ik noem het "naar lucht happen".


Ik lijdt aan hartfalen en moet plaspillen gebruiken.
Bij het liggen kon dan wel eens vocht achter de longen lopen en dat geeft
dan ook zo'n gevoel.
Maar daar is nu geen sprake van want er is geen toename van gewicht,
noch heb ik dikke benen.

Heeft iemand een idee wat dit kan zijn en wat er tegen te doen?

----------


## Déylanna

HOi hoi,

Zou je misschien een beetje kunnen omschrijven wat je bedoelt met "onregelmatige ademhaling""? Je schrijft dat je hetzelf naar: lucht happen, noemt.
Maar hoe moet ik dat zien?? Stop je tijdens de slaap ff met ademhalen, waardoor je naar lucht gaat happen, of..???? 

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Agnes574

Al eens de artikels 'Longemfyseem' en 'Longfibrose' gelezen in deze rubriek?
Als je deze gelezen hebt kun je gelijk zien of het iets met je longen te maken kan hebben.

Verder sluit ik me aan bij mijn collega...omschrijf het eens verder zoals Déylanna in de post hierboven aan je vraagt?

Groetjes Agnes

----------


## alderwood

> HOi hoi,
> 
> ..............Maar hoe moet ik dat zien?? Stop je tijdens de slaap ff met ademhalen, waardoor je naar lucht gaat happen, of..???? 
> 
> liefs
> Déylanna


Dat vraag ik mij af.
Heb er wel aangedacht, maar als dit zo is, hoe komt dit dan?
Bedankt voor je reactie hoor.

----------


## alderwood

> Al eens de artikels 'Longemfyseem' en 'Longfibrose' gelezen in deze rubriek?
> Als je deze gelezen hebt kun je gelijk zien of het iets met je longen te maken kan hebben.
> 
> Verder sluit ik me aan bij mijn collega...omschrijf het eens verder zoals Déylanna in de post hierboven aan je vraagt?
> 
> Groetjes Agnes


Jou bedank ik ook voor deze reactie.
Met mijn longen heeft het niets te maken, daar zijn, ivm met een bronchitis,
pas foto's van gemaakt.

Ik kwam op het idee om mijn notities eens te raadplegen.
Mijn huisarts stelde ik een tijd geleden dezelfde vraag en zij antwoordde,
dat ik die aan de cardioloog moest stellen.
Maar die had er geen antwoord op.

Verdulleme Déylanna (mooie naam) en jij zijn collega's! :Smile: 
Werkzaam in de gezondheidszorg?

----------


## alderwood

Een slechte nacht gehad wat de ademhaling betreft, mogelijk weer vocht
achter de longen.
Vanmorgen op de weegschaal bleek, dat ik in 5 dagen 1,4 kg. ben aangekomen.
Ik moet nu de deur uit en daarom vanmorgen maar een 1/2 plaspil genomen.
Dosering is normaal dagelijks 1 tablet van 1 mg.
Als ik vanmiddag thuiskom, zal 1.1/2 pilletje innemen.

----------


## Agnes574

Vocht achter de longen zorgt idd voor benauwdheid en een moeilijke,onregelmatige ademhaling...
Kunnen ze dit vocht niet wegtrekken??

Heb je al eens een slaaponderzoek laten doen? Daar kunnen ze zien of je slaapapneu hebt of iets dergelijks.

Déy en ik zijn op deze site collega's  :Wink: ,ik ben niet werkzaam in de gezondheidszorg.
Sterkte!!

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi hoi,

Vocht achter de longen kan (zoals Agnes al zei) idd voor benauwdheid etc. zorgen.
Waarom wordt dat vocht niet weg gehaalt in het ziekenhuis??
Ik maak uit jou verhaal op dat dit zowiezo niet de eerste keer is dat je dit hebt. Je gebruikt nu plasmiddelen ervoor, maar als ik lees dat je (volgens de weegschaal) alweer 1.4 kilo bent aangekomen door het vocht, zal ik toch maar eens een huisarts/specialist vragen om drainage van het vocht. Drainage wil zeggen dat onder locale verdoving een klein slangetje in de longvliesruimte brengt waarna het vocht geleidelijk weg kan worden gezogen. Je lijdt aan hartfalen, schrijf je, maar hoe meer vocht achter de longen, hoe zwaarder het ook wordt voor het hart. Met als risico dat de falen erger worden. 
Enne, zoals Agnes zei, we zijn collega's op deze site haha. En ik ben wel werkzaam geweest in de gezondheidszorg. Heb een aantal jaar als verpleegkundige gewerkt. 

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## alderwood

Slaapproblemen heb ik zelden of nooit.
En het vocht loopt achter mijn longen als ik lig.
Na de 1.1/2 plaspil gisterenmiddag heb ik nu geen last.
Ik zal bij gelegenheid wel eens vragen of het vocht gedraineerd kan worden.
Vrees echter, dat men dan de dosering plaspillen zal verhogen en dan kan ik
helemaal geen deur meer uit. :Mad:

----------


## Déylanna

Het zou kunnen dat de plasmiddelen verhoogt worden (of dat er andere worden voorgeschreven) maar een plasmiddel is niet iets wat altijd maar gebruikt kan of mag worden. Op een gegeven moment heeft het geen effect meer op het afdrijven van het vocht. Immers, door het langdurig gebruik van een plasmiddel kan een tekort aan kalium ontstaan. Tenzij je Kalium besparende plastabletten gebruikt. Gebruik je eigenlijk kalium besparende plasmiddelen of niet??

liefs
Déy

----------


## alderwood

Die plaspillen (Bumetanide 1mg) gebruik ik nu bijna 4.1/2 jaar en werken toe maar. 
Toen ik gistermorgen opstond was ik 1 kilo lichter.
Ik behoefde niet weg dus heb er weer twee ingenomen.
De werking was tot 16.00 uur goed merkbaar maar met de kortademigheid
ging het enorm beter.
Of het kaliumbesparend is, geen idee,heb ik niets over gelezen.
Maar in verband met bloedverdunners bezoek ik frequent de trombosedienst
plus daarbij nog bloedonderzoek voor mijn huisarts (schildklierwerking) en de cardioloog.
Genoeg gelegenheid dus voor hen om te zien hoe het kaliumgehalte is,
hoewel "jenever ken tell" :Smile: 
Ben benieuwd wat de weegschaal over een paar uurtjes aanwijst.

----------

